# Two Wills of God - Now Available as a BOOK



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 28, 2005)

Dear Puritanheads,

Have you ever wondered: Does God love only the elect? If God does not desire the wicked to perish, is God´s will frustrated when the sinner goes his own way? Why is God is seen as "œrepenting," or "œsad," and even "œchanging His mind"?! What is "œcommon grace," and is it really found in the Bible? 

To answer these question turn to: "The Two Wills of God", by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon. This work has finally been published and put into book form by Puritan Publications. It is available online at this link: http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/TwoWills.htm

Other books are forthcoming. Check here for a current list of available works: http://www.puritanpublications.com/MainPage.htm


----------



## Scott Bushey (Feb 28, 2005)

Ordered mine!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 28, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 28, 2005)

Boy I thought the book was never going to come out. I think I will have to purchase one quite soon. My only real question is how are Van Til and Frame treated in this work?

CT


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 28, 2005)

Briefly, but not well.  They are part of the problem on this issue.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 28, 2005)

Planning on purchasing mine as soon as I have the funds!


----------



## Arch2k (Feb 28, 2005)

I just ordered both the Two Wills book and the Covenant Theology book.

I am really curious to see what position you take on certain topics that are outlined in the chapter titles. I have been studying the free offer/common grace/two wills etc. for some time and look forward to reading your arguments!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 1, 2005)

I hope it is of help! Its a large topic and there is lots to cover.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 1, 2005)

The editor of this work said that he wished ever pastor would get it and read it. He felt it would clear up a huge amount of confusion out there on this issue. I would personally appreciate those who read it or get it to give recommendations to others. I think the topic is very curcial to our overall understanding of theology in general, and hermenutics.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 1, 2005)

Ah man!!!

I just purchased the Covenant Theology book, and now you are making me wish I got this one also...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 1, 2005)

Well, they are very different, and cover different topics altogether. This one is much more academic and involved.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> Boy I thought the book was never going to come out.



It took quite a while to get all the footnotes and indexing right. Its was being revised over and over as a result.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 4, 2005)

I just recieved my copy! I am sending this one to the seminary to consider as my Ph.D. work. I would appreciate prayers to that end (that they would accept it). The editor seemed to believe that the work should easily be academic enough. We'll see!


----------



## VanVos (Mar 11, 2005)

Just ordered a copy, I look forward to reading it. 



> CT said: Boy I thought the book was never going to come out. I think I will have to purchase one quite soon. My only real question is how are Van Til and Frame treated in this work?
> 
> Webmaster said: Briefly, but not well. They are part of the problem on this issue.



Is this to do with Vantil's position on common grace or his position on understanding God truth by analogy? (btw I think he is often misunderstood here).

VanVos

[Edited on 3-12-2005 by VanVos]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 11, 2005)

If I allready knoww God is sovereign do I still need to get the book??

jk lol

Just Joshin Ya!!

Blade


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VanVos_
> Just ordered a copy, I look forward to reading it.
> 
> 
> ...



Jonathan,

Neither.

Its on Frame and Vantil on being illogical, and making unhelpful statements in that arena.

[Edited on 3-12-2005 by webmaster]


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> If I allready knoww God is sovereign do I still need to get the book??
> 
> jk lol
> ...



But the question is "Does God repent?" or "Does God cry?" (Jesus wept.)


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 28, 2005)

I am about half way through this book right now, and I have to commend you Matt. You have done an excellent job so far in setting the stage logically for your arguments. Irrationalism is previlent in today's culture, and I appreciate the stance you take on the use of logic in theology. I also agree entirely with your view of "common grace" (more appropriately "indiscriminate providence"). I am struggling a bit with the "compound sense" and the "divided sense" (probably since it is new territory for me), but I am learning none the less.

Thanks- and I'll post again (Lord willing) when I am finished with the book.


----------



## rchapman (Mar 28, 2005)

Matt, I'm in about the same place as Jeff is and my thoughts are very much along the same lines as his. I belief this work will weigh in quite nicely against all other works in this subject area.


----------

